# Hi There



## KMarie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello and Good Morning!

Im Katie,just joined and we currently have our first Praying Mantis, who unfourtunetly might be dying! Our son caught him outside and has a passion for bugs, so we decided to keep him and up until now, he was doing great!

I'm unsure exactly what he is but he's abut 2 1/2 inches long and completely green.

Hopefully he recovers from what i THINK is a fall or bad moult,but if not I'd be intrested to learn about the other Mantid's out there. Maybe eventually I'll be willing to handle them myself!

Have a beautiful day, if you ave any questions about our mantid, just ask!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome! I have one that fell while she was molting and she's doing great. It was rough going at first though. I now understand what I did wrong, but I didn't at first! I hope you find what you need here!


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## KMarie (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you do anything to help her after she fell? Mine is still moving his antennas and mouth, so I know its still alive, but I don't want to harm it by moving it. Thanks for some hope though!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2010)

welcome and doesnt sound good for him, u need another one if he goes and get a baby so u can get used to it.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

